# ω του θαύματος!



## nickel (Feb 19, 2013)

*ω του θαύματος!*
miraculously (enough)
much to one’s surprise

Βλέπω ότι η έκφραση συνηθίζεται σε πατερικά κείμενα. 

Διαφορετική είναι η έκφραση *ως εκ θαύματος*.

by some miracle
as if by a miracle
as if by some miracle

Από κοντά:
*ως δια μαγείας = as if by magic*

Αστεία μού φαίνεται η έκφραση *ως εκ του θαύματος*, με σχεδόν 300 γκουγκλιές!

Μα ποιου θαύματος; Υπάρχει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο θαύμα εδώ; Μπα, νομίζω ότι απλώς κάποιοι έχουν επηρεαστεί από την πρώτη έκφραση (_ω του θαύματος!_) και προσθέτουν στη δεύτερη ένα αχρείαστο άρθρο.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 19, 2013)

ως εκ του περισσού θαύματος!


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 19, 2013)

lo and behold, δηλαδή;


----------

